# Consultant Needed - Toluca  and Metepec



## verizon6637 (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm planning a trip this spring/ early summer to Mexico and will be going to Toluca and Metepec.

I'm looking for someone who has lived in either or both of these cities within the past three years.

If you've lived in either of these cities and would willing to answer several questions I have , please respond to this post.



Thank you


----------

